
The Scarlet B: A Brief History of Buggery in Colonial America - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/the-scarlet-b-a-brief-history-of-buggery-in/
======
socceroos
An unconventional article and quite humorous in it's peculiarity. Reading the
whole article really builds well for the final sentence and I gave a hearty
guffaw.

Never has the saying rung so true: "don't be ugly".

